# Dowels for Adirondack chair



## Papa Boo Boo (Jun 30, 2021)

USNDALGE said:


> I'm building an adirondack chair and am trying a few different things as I go on this project. My goal is to use no hardware of any kind and I'm almost there. I would like to attach the seat slats using 5/8 oak dowels. My plan was to properly space the slats, lightly glue them in place and then when they are dry, drill holes, then glue the dowels through the slats into the leg support. I'm using white oak for the whole project. Any thoughts on how well this technique might stand up to outdoor weather over time? I will use tite bond 3 glue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


want to try a real challenge use all blind dowels. I did and have built four beautiful chairs and tables. It was a real pain but very satisfying. I used the dowel jig from Dowel Max. I would post a picture if I knew how.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Turned out nice but mine are exterior..


----------



## Papa Boo Boo (Jun 30, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> Turned out nice but mine are exterior..


Mine is too I just had this inside to take a picture.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I won't use dowels for exterior. Wood easily shrinks with heat stress. Scrw much better option to tighten ot replace parts.you might be alright kn.acoverex porch .


----------



## VickiCoylesjod (11 mo ago)

Well, in times of the global COVID-19 pandemic lockdown, I tried to build the chair using the blind dowels never succeeded, haha. It was pretty hard to adjust the things for me, so I ended up ordering a chair and barstools from this site Bar Stools, Kitchen Stools, Gas Lift & Swivel Bar Stools. I never thought that using blind dowels was so hard to manage. Anyway, it was a good experience and time-wasting process, especially in times of lockdown boredom. Have a great day, and thank you for sharing your pics. I'm jealous.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

VickiCoylesjod said:


> Well, in times of the global COVID-19 pandemic lockdown, I tried to build the chair using the blind dowels never succeeded, haha.


Welcome to the forum.

What happened? Can you post photos of it? Will you try again?


----------

